# Visual Studio 2005 with external compiler



## mkleach (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All,

My group at work creates two sets of programs for every project. The first is a Visual C++ GUI for operator use. The second is a hardware control program running under vxWorks.

Our problem is that we have been charged with the task of using only one IDE for all of our work.  This is not a problem with the Visual C++ work - we use Visual Studio 2005.

The problem is using the Visual Studio 2005 IDE to compile the vxWorks targeted programs. I have the compilation working fine.  However, my boss is hung up on being able to double click on any compiler errors and having the IDE open the correct file at the line causing the error.  This is the default behavior of Visual Studio when using the Microsoft compilers.

I have searched the internet for several days looking for information on how to do this, without any luck.  Does anybody have any ideas?

Thanks for any help.

Mike


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Visual Studio 2005 is a bit old now, have you tried Visual Studio 2008 ? There is a good chance it will have the feature you want.


----------



## mkleach (Nov 15, 2006)

The choice of VS 2005 is not mine. I am contracting with a very, very large corporation and the manager of the group had to go around channels to be able to update to the 2005 version. Therefore, VS 2008 is not even a remote possibility. They are just now "considering" MS Office 2007. Leading edge is not their forte.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> my boss is hung up on being able to double click on any compiler errors and having the IDE open the correct file at the line causing the error.


Is this feature not working with other tools? Or are you recieving an error? Not quite sure I understand what you are referring to here.


----------



## mkleach (Nov 15, 2006)

The double click feature works fine for the Visual C++ GUI development.

However, we are compiling the hardware specific pieces to run under vxWorks. The Visual Studio 2005 IDE compiles the source code using the Wind River diab compiler for the Power PC okay. I accomplished this by creating a new project from existing code and entering the make file lines in the dialog box.

The problem is when there are compiler errors, the error list is not properly filled in, so double clicking on a compiler error does nothing, absolutely nothing. The error list has both the file path and name, and the line number in the same column, separated by a comma, and the error description only lists the error number.

The diab compiler provides all of the information necessary, but it seems to be in an unacceptable format for VS2005. I am looking for a way to reformat this compiler error information into a VS2005 acceptable format. Thereby allowing the double click action to open the file at the offending line.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hm, that is an interesting problem. I do not know of a solution off-hand, but am interested in it myself. I will see if I can find a solution to your problem and reply back if I find anything for you.


----------

